# Smokehouse?



## GEAXNFISHN (Aug 20, 2011)

Recently built a smokehouse and need ideas on how to insulate. It is 6w4d8t. I have a propane burner with 20" plate for wood to produce smoke.I am planning on putting stove gasket around the door jam but not sure what to insulate the walls. Thanks for any help.


----------



## GEAXNFISHN (Aug 20, 2011)

First round of sausage. Had a fight the whole time to maintain temp.


----------



## Mike5000 (Sep 6, 2011)

Maybe building a firebox inside with some fire bricks will help insulate the burner plate and also keep radiant heat.


----------



## wacky-worm (Mar 10, 2008)

If the hole on the right hand side is your vent I think it is too big. Allied Kenco sells some store bought vents. I have one built similar to yours. It's about the same size except it's plywood with metal on the outside. Mine also has a floor. I used a 2.5" hole saw and cut a hole in about the same spot as your opening. I then bought a 4x4 metal electrical box 1/2" extension and put over it. Then I took a blank metal plate and put 1 of the screws threw it into the box extension and tightened it up to where I could adjust it and it would stay put. I also use propane and I have no problem maintaining heat. It was alot cheeper than the Allied Kenco rout. Nice looking sausage.


----------



## GEAXNFISHN (Aug 20, 2011)

The picture was taken before it was complete. It is finished on all sides with only cracks for air in and out.


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

I can't really help, but I'm on smokingmeatforum.com and I have seen quite a few smokehouses built similar to yours. Might get some good help there.

Here's my old smokehouse









-Nick


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Some more to drool over


















Smoked and dried polish 









-Nick


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

I would contact these folks
http://www.sprayfoamdirect.com/indexC.php

and see what they say, if your fire box is external I would bet there would not be any issues with heat.

John


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

What temp are you trying to maintain?


-Nick


----------



## GEAXNFISHN (Aug 20, 2011)

Trying to maintain 175. I got another 60 lbs of pork to grind up and stuff, after that I'm going to move the fire to the center and put in a heat deflector. I think this will give more of an even temp thru the smoker. Trial and error I guess.


----------



## Derek (Sep 1, 2010)

*Smokehouse*

If it were me i would go to the welding supply and buy me some kevlar welding blankets and hng them in the inside and tack one to the top i did this on my Smokehouse at my property and it holds temp real well excellent actually and i can smoke at 175 for 3 days on a half cord with very minimal tending


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

atcNick said:


> I can't really help, but I'm on smokingmeatforum.com and I have seen quite a few smokehouses built similar to yours. Might get some good help there.
> 
> -Nick


That website is awesome. I think I might have a new hobby. Time to build a smokehouse. Green your way.

Tate


----------



## Loyd (Aug 13, 2009)

Atcnick, Do you have Some plans for this setup? i have a ton of cinder blocks.


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Tate, you're welcome.

Loyd, its a design I used from a book but with a couple modifications. You can see some pics of the build here that should give you an idea: http://wedlinydomowe.pl/en/viewtopic.php?t=4831&highlight=cinder+blocks

Here's a video:


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

*Smoker temps*

Are you looking for fully cooked sausage as a finished product? Not sure how long you held at 175 but it will totally cooked before too long, way past just smoking. But that may be what you want. You really never have to go that high, and you will have lots of weight loss as the fat renders out. It does look great though, ready to eat! I did some last weekend and never got over 80 deg for 4 hrs and it looks very similar to yours, but not fully cooked. That happens when you grill it or put into gumbo, etc. my .02!


----------



## Derek (Sep 1, 2010)

*smokehouse*

Well 175 was good for 2 whole pigs hung in mine but sausage is another animal because you would only want it smoked not cooked the point that i was makin was that those fire blankets from the welding supply make great insulation or a smokehouse like that so anywho your project looks great


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

My smoke house is 10' X 10'. It's framed with 2x4's and has r-panels on the out side. I just used 5/8" osb on the inside and it holds heat just fine. You may want to just put osb on the inside and seal up those corners etc.


----------



## GEAXNFISHN (Aug 20, 2011)

Made another smoke yesterday. I removed foam from the ridges in the metal up top and moved my burner to middle of the smokehouse. I also added a heat deflector eight inches above my burner. Held even temp front to back and side to side for the entire smoke. I dried the sausage under a 100 degrees for an hour then cranked it up to 170 for seven hours then went to 200 for an hour and everything came out great. Forgot to take pictures.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Little-bit said:


> My smoke house is 10' X 10'. It's framed with 2x4's and has r-panels on the out side. I just used 5/8" osb on the inside and it holds heat just fine. You may want to just put osb on the inside and seal up those corners etc.


Might want to check on what is in OSB. Shown to leach formaldehyde.


----------

